# LBG - BMP Monday 9/4 am



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Another morning at Lake Burley Griffin, Black Mountain Peninsular Boat Ramp.

Looking to be on the water a 6am.

All Welcome.

Victor


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeah I will be there......not sure about the 6am start, but I wont be too far behind it!

Ash


----------

